# Genotropin 36iu pens??



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Guys, how do you mix these without the mixer pen??


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@Pscarb

i think theres a thread round here somwhere with it tho, try the seach matey


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baywatch said:


> Guys, how do you mix these without the mixer pen??


take a plunger out of a slin pin then push the bunge down to mix the water and powder, then turn upright and with the barrel and needle of the same slin pin pierce the other end to let the air out......


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheer mate, Nightmare that was!!

I'll stick to using my mixer pen in future


----------

